# Fave T.V Program



## mikep1979 (Apr 13, 2009)

ok folks we had music..... and food........ and sarnies....... now id like to know your fave tv show.

i have a couple but as i dont really watch much its kinda really poor. my 3 faves are any type of sport show, any type of documentary and also the news. sad really but hey i love to be out running instead of watchin the box.  so come on folks whats your???


----------



## katie (Apr 13, 2009)

ok this is a difficult one... My current fave are definitely:

The L Word
Mistresses
Neighbours

Ive been watching them all alot to avoid work  My brain is melting.


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2009)

ok very hard to choose 
but ...


shameless
eastenders
waterloo road


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2009)

Ha ha! I've been watching neighbours since the Kylie and Jason days! It really is no-brain telly - they just keep re-hashing the same story lines (teenage pregnancy, convoluted families with missing relatives/parents etc.) But, it's nearly always sunny, people are generally nice to each other, the baddies get their come-uppance and if anyone upsets anyone they always apologise! Plus, they've had some lovely ladies to admire over the years - favourites are 'Plain Jane Superbrain' from the mid-80s, and Natalie Imbruglia to name just two - although now I'm getting a bit older, I have to admit I quite fancy Susan Kennedy (it's the short hair - I love women with short hair!). I was in Switzerland in 1989 and caught an episode from the pre-Jason days with the original Scott Robinson - very weird, especially as it was in French!

Other favourites over the years have been Star Trek in all its various incarnations (been enjoying the repeats on Virgin 1 lately), and Red Dwarf, plus quiz shows - particularly QI and HIGNFY, but also Eggheads. Can't stop myself from watching Deal or No Deal from time to time, plus I've always liked Countdown so catch that when I can (after a lifetime of adoring Carol Vorderman, I'm now warming to Rachel Riley...)

Yes, I do watch too much telly!


----------



## katie (Apr 13, 2009)

Ah yes, Natalie Imbrulia is fit, whatever happened to her?! I don't like any of the men on neighbours at the mo, they are either a little dodgy looking or too young. Although I can't deny that Ty is very pretty!   I'm currently loving Roman from Home&Away (Yes I watch that too, Neighbours is my favourite though).  Who is Plain Jane!?

Whenever I watch Countdown now Rachel Riley never knows the answers to the maths questions hehe! Poor thing, Carol is a genius.


----------



## aymes (Apr 13, 2009)

Goodness, that's a tough one. Well not the most glamourous thing but I am a bit of a sucker for watching the news and any related show/documentary so that'd be high up the list. Anything with Louis Theroux or Gok Wan in I will usually watch. Comedy wise I like Scrubs and quiz shows like Never Mind The Buzzcocks and QI. I used to be very into my American dramas like 24 and Lost but now make a conscious effort not to get hooked in any more, they take over your life! I've never been particularly into nature shows but I do love Orangutan Diaries. That's probably more than enough, although the music channels are usually on in my house, my housemate and I are rather competitive (in a friendly way) so play the 'who can name the song/artist first' game! We have a score chart and everything!!! (I'm winning of course)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2009)

katie said:


> Ah yes, Natalie Imbrulia is fit, whatever happened to her?! I don't like any of the men on neighbours at the mo, they are either a little dodgy looking or too young. Although I can't deny that Ty is very pretty!   I'm currently loving Roman from Home&Away (Yes I watch that too, Neighbours is my favourite though).  Who is Plain Jane!?
> 
> Whenever I watch Countdown now Rachel Riley never knows the answers to the maths questions hehe! Poor thing, Carol is a genius.



Plain Jane was Jane Harris, Mrs Mangel's niece and played by actress Annie Jones - she was a bit geeky! 

I forgot to mention the other huge consumer of my time - aymes has just reminded me - CSI...


----------



## aymes (Apr 13, 2009)

oh yes, love CSI, CSI New York being my favourite. But I just dip in and out for specific episodes, I don't follow any of the plots with the main characters.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ok very hard to choose
> but ...
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear! There'd be a fight if you were in my house Steff - I don't watch any of those!


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL i used to hate the latter but watched all this series


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 13, 2009)

lol well unfortunatly for me the wife loves the soaps and also waterloo road so i have to make do with the tv upstairs for my fix of sky sports!!!!

used to love csi but lost interest in it a while back.


----------



## Ikklemo (Apr 13, 2009)

No soaps, no reality shows.  Just recently got into Law & Order and its sister programmes.  Waiting for NCIS to return and just love murder mystery programmes, i.e. Lewis.  

Also a great lover of Discovery and the History channels.

Too many programmes and not enough time to watch!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 13, 2009)

CSI (all variations)
Law and Order (all variations)
Numbers 
NCIS

BBC costume dramas - no-one does them better

and the odd mindless soap, after a bad day at work, when I feel brain dead

Hazel


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 13, 2009)

Going back a bit but my favorites are Kung Fu starring David Carradine and Kung Fu The Legend Continues.

More recently I like Waiting for God and Keeping Up Appearaances. Also enjoyed all the Blackadder series.

I also enjoy doccumentaries about Ancient China, Ancient Egypt, historical doccumentaries and comedies, and ofcourse anything interesting about martial arts.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 13, 2009)

so you like the old martial arts then caroline?? i have studied a few in my time and also got taught some interesting moves when i was in the army (they affectionately call it jap slapping)

i think the best one i ever studied was jeet kune do. did this from age 4 till i was 11.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> so you like the old martial arts then caroline?? i have studied a few in my time and also got taught some interesting moves when i was in the army (they affectionately call it jap slapping)
> 
> i think the best one i ever studied was jeet kune do. did this from age 4 till i was 11.



I like watching martial arts. I came to them rather late in life. If I'd said to my mum and dad when I was watching Kung Fu I want to learn this, I'd have been grounded. I did do Judo while I was at school for a couple of terms, but it was rather tame. The more confident among us terrified the less confident ones, and the school bully only wanted to beat people up.

I did do Karate for a while in my 40's and got as far as a yellow belt, but after a couple of hamstring injuries was advised to give it up in favour of a gentler form of exercise. I still try to do tai chi when I can. 

And incase anyone is wondering I'll be 51 this year.


----------



## katie (Apr 14, 2009)

Is there a diabetes/karate connection now? hehe

I did Karate when I was younger, i'm purple belt, whoop!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2009)

katie said:


> Is there a diabetes/karate connection now? hehe
> 
> I did Karate when I was younger, i'm purple belt, whoop!



Could be! I did karate when younger and tai chi when older Used to love the David Carradine 'Kung Fu' (have them on DVD now), plus 'The Water Margin' and 'Monkey'. Big fan of Bruce Lee at the height of his fame in the '70s - nowadays quite like the Jet Li films.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 14, 2009)

I love CSI, numbers, touch of frost, lewis, waking the dead, silent witness, taggart, wire in the blood, without a trace- anything like that really.

have i got news for you, QI, 8 out of 10 cats, mock the week

any sport, particulary football, tennis, athletics

I watch the L word, prison break, lost on DVD as i don't have sky

casualty, holby city

wow i watch too much tv!


----------



## katie (Apr 14, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I watch the L word, prison break, lost on DVD as i don't have sky



whoop, someone else who watches L Word.  Ive just been watching season 5 & 6 after not watching it for about 2 years!  Cant believe how crazy Jenny got hehe. im really upset ive seen them all 

I love prison break too but havent seen that for a while either! I'm sure i'll start watching it as soon as i decide to avoid work again.

I cant stand lost though because it never explains the mysteries, grr!


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 14, 2009)

katie said:


> whoop, someone else who watches L Word.  Ive just been watching season 5 & 6 after not watching it for about 2 years!  Cant believe how crazy Jenny got hehe. im really upset ive seen them all
> 
> I love prison break too but havent seen that for a while either! I'm sure i'll start watching it as soon as i decide to avoid work again.
> 
> I cant stand lost though because it never explains the mysteries, grr!



I've only watched season 1 and 2 of L word, need to try and get hold of the other ones. Is season 6 the last one?

I often get confused at lost, I have been onto Lost forums to find out the answers but got even more confused. i know i'll get the next series as soon as it comes out.


----------



## katie (Apr 14, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I've only watched season 1 and 2 of L word, need to try and get hold of the other ones. Is season 6 the last one?
> 
> I often get confused at lost, I have been onto Lost forums to find out the answers but got even more confused. i know i'll get the next series as soon as it comes out.



I'm an expert on where to watch the l word online hehe.  There's: http://www.watchtvsitcoms.com, www.tudou.com and youtube   Yeah season 6 is the last one 

I could swear no one actually know the answers to lost


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 14, 2009)

id love to start to do tai chi!!!!! i still practise all the martial arts i know and have recently taken up cage fighting as a hobby too.

never even seen or heard of this l word tho lol


----------



## Caroline (Apr 15, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> id love to start to do tai chi!!!!! i still practise all the martial arts i know and have recently taken up cage fighting as a hobby too.
> 
> never even seen or heard of this l word tho lol



My favorite tai chi sites are www.taichiforarthritis.com because they also do DVDs and books and all kinds of cool stuff and there is a form for diabetes, and it has a forum (whichI haven't used for ages) and www.taichi-europe.com because they do classes and things.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks caroline. the sites are great and i have just ordered a dvd to get myself into the swing of things


----------



## katie (Apr 15, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> never even seen or heard of this l word tho lol



i'm sure you'd enjoy it with the sound off *ehem*


----------



## Ali_P (Apr 16, 2009)

Have just read through this thread - the earlier comments on Neighbours bought back lots of memories...! I haven't watched in years but was in secondary school when it first started - so was part of the generation who were pushing to get it shown in the evenings as well as lunch time (only way it could be seen during term time was to go into the music room at lunch). So, I really remember the Scott, Charlene, Jane, etc. era. I remember having a crush on Mike... Seem to remember several other Aussie programmes then started up - use to love the flying doctors. Anyone else remember that?

Current favourite programmes include House, Heros, Spooks and Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2009)

I  vaguely remember it they was a guy in it with blonde hair , thats as deep as my memeory goes on that prog LOL


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 18, 2009)

LOST love it


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 19, 2009)

Ive just watched The Mentalist... it is brilliant!!!


----------

